# High dose primoooo...and stuff :)



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay boys,
I'm a huge fan of the board and haven't been posting much, but now I am settled and will be logging an experiment with primo dosed around 6-700mg per week. This is my first run with primo and I am very excited to see what I find

-expected results
6-8 lbs lean muscle
Lower bf (will be "cutting" as I have read so much in how this does wonders even when in caloric defict

Starting stats
5'9
221
14%

Training- I am moving up from my normal 3 day split to a 5 day 
Reason being...it's been years since I've trained like a competitor and there may in fact be a show in the near future


Any and all questions welcome, as well as critiques


Manny


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome back brother!  Looking good!  I'll stop by soon.


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to be back


Time to get it back in action


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking jacked, Bro! What's your timeline for the cycle, what kind of dosage you running and when is the potential competition?


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 13, 2012)

Good stuff brother. Ill be watching your progress


----------



## DF (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to hear brother.  I just started a Primo run 1000mg/week.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## theminister (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome and niec to meet you, I am running 1000mg/week primo too


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 13, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Welcome and niec to meet you, I am running 1000mg/week primo too



Hows the 1000mg working out Min? This cycle will end at Christmas, then i cruise a while and i might add in primo....


----------



## grind4it (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck man. I'm also running 1,000mg Primo for 22-24 weeks.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 13, 2012)

you look great now, can't wait to see after


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 13, 2012)

Follwoing this..  On 1 gm primo as well for 24 weeks...


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a heads up to everyone out there.  Manny is local to me and he's the guy that writes ALL of my training routines and looks over my personal diet!  That's right, the diet guy has a guy that keeps him accountable.  That's what brotherhood is ALL about.  Keep an eye on this log gents and I can promise you that you will learn!  I keep telling him to push the primo to 1000, but he's have fantastic results on just 700!  PEER PRESSURE PEER PRESSURE PEER PRESSURE!!!!!


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

spongy- you just like making me feel like a junkie '' inject to glory, he says''  JUSSSST kidding ther guy


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Looking jacked, Bro! What's your timeline for the cycle, what kind of dosage you running and when is the potential competition?



dose of Primo will stay at 700mg per week at the moment
rotation delts, quads, lats, traps....still wanting to try the tricep 

time is up to my body, blood work will tell me when too much is enough, mostly likely 24 weeks

Comp is 16 weeks.....dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

ill keep it interesting


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

i just saw your log, keep it up you can def tell you responding well bro!


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Good luck man. I'm also running 1,000mg Primo for 22-24 weeks.



i am a newbie to primo but man on man this board sure isnt LOL

primo party it is


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> you look great now, can't wait to see after



Why thank you, im hoping to stay around 190 but as i was telling spongy...i want my hamstrings to look like a harp


----------



## beasto (Nov 13, 2012)

Manny1656 said:


> dose of Primo will stay at 70mg per week at the moment
> rotation delts, quads, lats, traps....still wanting to try the tricep
> 
> time is up to my body, blood work will tell me when too much is enough, mostly likely 24 weeks
> ...



Tricep's for me is butter, goes in smooth and no PIP. Try it out bro!


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 14, 2012)

Get yoked bro


----------



## SystM (Nov 14, 2012)

Last nights workout

100 pull ups ( 50 were half reps from the bottom)

deadlift rows on the t bar with wide grip
dead up the weight then row  repeat
4x15 reps

under hand grip p downs 
did these slow and deliberate trying to build the lower lat into the waist
4x 30 reps

1 arm magnum row
this is for the back of the delt and rhomboid tie in, such an awesome stretch and squeeze
3x10 reps

reverse magnum pull downs
man there is NO momentum on these things 
3x failure


----------



## SystM (Nov 14, 2012)

can someone explain the picture/image quota? i try and do daly pics but this is a bit confusing


----------



## SystM (Nov 14, 2012)

beasto said:


> Tricep's for me is butter, goes in smooth and no PIP. Try it out bro!


what head do you shoot in?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 14, 2012)

HA!  Head...

:tren:



Manny1656 said:


> what head do you shoot in?


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 14, 2012)

16 weeks? You can do it.  Better start dieting now tho... ;-)


----------



## DF (Nov 14, 2012)

Manny1656 said:


> can someone explain the picture/image quota? i try and do daly pics but this is a bit confusing



Up load from photo bucket Bro.  Then you can put up as many pics as you would like.


----------



## SystM (Nov 14, 2012)

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/manny1656/IMG_0932.jpg"]http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/manny1656/IMG_0932.jpg"]http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/manny1656/IMG_0932.jpg


----------



## SystM (Nov 14, 2012)

Spongy said:


> HA!  Head...
> 
> :tren:



We're too much alike


----------



## SystM (Nov 17, 2012)

Thoughts 

Since there are so many people running high dosed primo right now

Where is your test at?

I am contemplating cutting it down to 250 a week from 500 and adding in more anabolics (eq and or d Bol)

Reason behind this is I am very sensitive to bloating on more than 600 test. My estrogen goes way up and I'm not a huge fan of prolonged use of an AI/anti e

By sticking with more anabolic compounds and some dht derived ones I think I can stay full and hard 
(Wait for spongys lulz)
While filling out into the show. 

Just thinking out loud. Pic from today


----------



## Spongy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey bro, got your email sorry I didn't respond.  Not too sure about the EQ.  I'm personally not a huge fan and would tell you that getting your RBC tested before starting is an absolute MUST.  I would suggest holding off on that and 10 weeks before show starting Mast to harden up.


----------



## SystM (Nov 26, 2012)

ALRIGHT,
sorry guys im back and hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!!

worked out on t day morning and ROYALY tweaked my lower back so needless to say i have been out of the gym.

i have started my diet tho and here is my basic points

Protein
- 1 red meat GRASS fed beef meal per day ( 6 a week)
- eggwhites ( 10 ) twice a day with 2.5 yolks
- TRYING to use more fish than anything else for protein, for no other fact than..i never have and chicken is boring lol
- no less than 45 carbs a meal
- no more than 60
- probitotics with each meal
- 1000 mg aakg between meals
- 600mg total ala per day between meals
- 30 grams glutamine per day ( pre/post/ + 1 meal

GOALS
hitting the whole body TWICE in 8 days, i think this will allow me to stay fuller, while keeping the metabolism in check and can allow cardio to stay low to moderate

M


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 26, 2012)

Take care of that back!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 27, 2012)

Manny1656 said:


> Protein
> - 1 red meat GRASS fed beef meal per day ( 6 a week)
> - eggwhites ( 10 ) twice a day with 2.5 yolks
> - TRYING to use more fish than anything else for protein, for no other fact than..i never have and chicken is boring lol



I'm trying to figure out how much protein you are taking in per day? Are you getting all your protein from meals or any shakes?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2012)

Agree with Christosterone - let that back heal, perhaps get a deep tissue massage. 

Diet looks on-point as far as content, Mate.


----------



## SystM (Nov 27, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Take care of that back!



i hear ya!

im actually getting some posture training done lol 
im a mess story of my life


----------



## SystM (Nov 27, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I'm trying to figure out how much protein you are taking in per day? Are you getting all your protein from meals or any shakes?



dont hate me but i am very much listening to my body at this stage.
most days its 250 grams but others depending on how long im awake it could be 300

i use bcaa and aminos in between meals to stay in a postitive nitrogen balance, although i think MANY people simply over eat protein.. eat 1 gram per lb of lean body mass IF YOU ARE EATING ADEQUATE CARBS...

carbs are protein sparing, therefore protein overhaul isnt necessary

M


----------



## SystM (Nov 27, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with Christosterone - let that back heal, perhaps get a deep tissue massage.
> 
> Diet looks on-point as far as content, Mate.



thanks my brother

i have a massage therapist moving into my building so we should be good!


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 27, 2012)

Subbed and pulling for you my young brother.... kick ass and take names bro!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada (Nov 27, 2012)

dame how the hell did i miss this log:-?! hey welcome to si again and looking forward towards ur journey


----------



## SystM (Nov 27, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Subbed and pulling for you my young brother.... kick ass and take names bro!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette





Jada said:


> dame how the hell did i miss this log:-?! hey welcome to si again and looking forward towards ur journey




This is why this board rocks!

here is the split i am wanting to do


----------



## SystM (Nov 27, 2012)

here is the wk out plan...
Day 1
Chest- timed days
triceps- dips, narrow grip tricep press, french curls on incline bench
delts- dumbell lateral raises, leaning dumbell lateral raises
calves- standing calf raise
Cardio- cardio
Day 2
Back thick- bent over dumbell rows, bent over barbell rows, rack deads
Back width- pull ups, narrow grip pull ups
Biceps- dumbell curls, barbell curls 
Abs- crunches, roman chair leg raises, pilates planks
Cardio- 20 min
Day 3
Quads- squats
Hams- lying curls, seated curls, stiff deadlifts
Calves- seated calf raises
Day 4
REST 
REPEAT

In General
Those are the exercises feel are necessary, i remmber reading old Leo Costa books ( bbb, and titan training) and they had a grading scale of different lasses of movements and i LOVED it

You ALWAYS want to choose exercises that move the body thru space. I fully believe this demands more from the body as a whole and will increase metabolism and thus eventually more growth. for example, squats are FAR more demanding than LEG PRESS. one is moving the body thru space one is not. same thing with pull ups, waaay more demanding on the body and thus better for physique than say pulldowns.

Reps and Sets
Ill do 4 working sets for now. first working set neeeds to be a weight that makes you fail at 9 reps. if i can get ten reps then the weight is too light and next workout you need to increase it so that you fail at 9 reps or less. do 4 working sets per muscle group. first set go all out and hope to fail at 9 reps. rest, catch your breathe reduce weight by 10 percent then go again all out set. rest catch breathe reduce weight by 10% and go all out again for a total of 4 working sets. so essentially doing a reverse pyramid.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 27, 2012)

You have some incredible delts brother!  

I am joining in the PP (primo party) myself.  It's awesome to see so many of us on the journey.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking good brother!


----------



## SystM (Nov 27, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> You have some incredible delts brother!
> 
> THANKS MY DUDE!
> 
> I am joining in the PP (primo party) myself.  It's awesome to see so many of us on the journey.



JOIN THE SENSATION LOL



Spongy said:


> Looking good brother!



train soon train soon train soon


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2012)

Like Tranny said.  You have some real good width on those delts brother.  Any chance you can post up the details on your shoulder routine?


----------



## SystM (Nov 29, 2012)

No problem

Clean and press 
With the bar (pain tolerance)
To failure. Somewhere around 100 reps

Rear delt rope pulls to the ears
4x12

1 arm side laterals on an incline bench
3x20 reps
(Knees on the seat pad)

Five down rear delt holds
1x failure

Ss

Partial laterals 
85's x failure 
Small movement about 6 inches. Lots of momentum. Just like to blast the delts


----------



## DF (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking great brother! Thanks for posting up your shoulder routine.


----------



## SystM (Nov 30, 2012)

now how do i get a chest like yours?!


----------



## Jada (Nov 30, 2012)

Lookin good  in a non homo way :-? )


----------



## SystM (Nov 30, 2012)

Jada said:


> Lookin good  in a non homo way :-? )


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking good bro.. how tall r u.. whts ur stats.. chest is beasty.. no homo of coarse..lol


----------



## SystM (Dec 2, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Looking good bro.. how tall r u.. whts ur stats.. chest is beasty.. no homo of coarse..lol



I hate my chest! Lol

5'9 
209 this am

I'm incredibly funny and slightly good looking


----------



## SystM (Dec 4, 2012)

Got pinched at 11.5

Last week was 12.79 so I'm stoked for that!


Legs tonight
Extensions pain tolerance training 15 min (3min blocks of reps)
Belt squats mid range from the  
Top 
Bottom 
Fulls

All for 10 reps down to 5 ( think like 21's)

Lunges with no weight

Hanging pull up hamstring curls with a db

Stiff leg with db

Rear delta work


----------



## SystM (Dec 6, 2012)

Pics from last night


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 6, 2012)

I love primo also but SOO MUCH OIL , i hate that ans why its been a down fall for me. if it was painless at 300mg/ml id use it more.

still like it though.

Good luck!


----------



## SystM (Dec 6, 2012)

Too be honest, I am not impressed lol

 I am wanting to taper down and run

NPP
DBOL
test at 450


----------



## SystM (Dec 6, 2012)

juced_porkchop said:


> I love primo also but SOO MUCH OIL , i hate that ans why its been a down fall for me. if it was painless at 300mg/ml id use it more.
> 
> still like it though.
> 
> Good luck!



Many to quote above


----------



## Jada (Dec 6, 2012)

Look official son


----------



## SystM (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol I know I am lazy piece of shit

Okay I am adding 3 days of cardio 45 min I posed for an hour and I need to be a tad bit harder to really be able to experiment with how I eat more into the show with more frequent feelings

Spongy and I, along with a few ifbb pros have been discussing an e book, 
Ideologies from past champions, newer minds and funny stories!


----------



## SystM (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas looking good.


----------



## SystM (Jan 28, 2013)

7.5 wks


----------



## Yaya (Jan 28, 2013)

nice manny..


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice wheels bro


----------



## Spongy (Jan 29, 2013)

whatup Helios?    Looking good my friend!


----------



## SystM (Jan 29, 2013)

Spongy said:


> whatup Helios?    Looking good my friend!



Thanks big man

These new "formulas" are no joke 

Talk soon


----------



## SystM (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Azog (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good bro. I'm sure you'll kill it on stage.


----------



## SystM (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks bro!

Really starting to hit stride


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2013)

Lookin good manny!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lookin good bro. Nice shoulder development.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2013)

Lookin good manny! Keep up the good work, leanin up nicely.


----------



## SystM (Feb 7, 2013)

183. Pushed my show back 3 weeks to ensure time to come in peeled 

Added this for phase 2 of diet

pre cardio supps:
60 mcg clen
25 mcg T3
200 mg caffeine
5 mg yohimbine HCL
Cardio - 40 minutes on 15% incline treadmill (hands free breaking sweat)

Meal 1:
1 whole (cage-free egg) 1.5c 100% whites
1⁄2 scoop isolate
1⁄2 tbs raw coconut oil
1c spinach (frozen is fine)

Meal 2:
7 oz chicken breast 10 asparagus stalks OR 1c spinach

Meal 3:
7 oz chicken breast
5 oz yam (not sweet potato) 6 asparagus stalks

-200 mg caffeine -25 mcg T3
-20 mcg clen

DURING training -
1 scoop (25g) Glycofuse
3 scoops essential Amino Energy

Meal 4:
10 oz swai
6 asparagus stalks 1/3c steelcut oats (spenda/cinnamon)

Meal 5:
10 oz swai
6 asparagus stalks 1/4c steelcut oats (spenda/cinnamon)

Meal 6:
1c 2% cottage cheese
2 (cage-free) whole eggs (hard boiled)
1 scoop isolate


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn manny!!! Looking good bro .  Keep it up...gl


----------



## SystM (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## SystM (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2013)

What ur weight at now manny??


----------



## SystM (Feb 8, 2013)

183-185 or so on most mornings


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking good bro.. wht class you going for..


----------



## SystM (Feb 8, 2013)

By the looks of it I'll be a middleweight but that's not writing off the fact if I keep filling out that I will just be the lightest light heavyweight with my height and structure I like the idea of both classes


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2013)

Hamstrings are looking better. Didn't notice anything else cause I couldn't take my eyes of dat ass


----------



## SystM (Feb 8, 2013)

You just hate me cuz I'm beautiful 



Wait...you do?!!!?


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 8, 2013)

Middleweight is my goal for next yr also.. but im no where near u ..lol


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Jada (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn manny! Lookin good bro. Veins all over the place even across ur ribs:0


----------



## Popeye (Feb 9, 2013)

Jada said:


> Damn manny! Lookin good bro. Veins all over the place even across ur ribs:0



Kudos to the vein across the rib.....shits sick.


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

Jada said:


> Damn manny! Lookin good bro. Veins all over the place even across ur ribs:0



Thanks bro 
I'm hoping to make this look like small potatoes by the end


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Kudos to the vein across the rib.....shits sick.



Appreciate it brotha


----------



## amore169 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking really good Manny, did u drop the HGH already? I don't see it on your log.


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

amore169 said:


> Looking really good Manny, did u drop the HGH already? I don't see it on your log.



Honestly I have some coming but it has been severely delayed so I have not decided to use it

I am planning on dosing it high with my rebound 

Something like
450 test
600 npp

8 iu gh post workout on big body parts with ipam pre workout at 400 mcg

I like to keep gear as low or as close to 1000 per week as possible


----------



## amore169 (Feb 9, 2013)

My buddy who won the overall at a big show in Austin Tx. last year used Rips at 8 ius every day and he looked amazing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 9, 2013)

The veins on ur side r sick bro..lol


----------



## SystM (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Spongy (Feb 11, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


>



Looking good bro


----------



## Spongy (Feb 11, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


>



Nice bulge.


----------



## SystM (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahahaha dude. I'm feeling nostalgic 

And these dudes made me wanna get jacked


----------



## Spongy (Feb 11, 2013)

Whatever you say mr "i have fucking veins on my rip cage."  Lol!  



Manny1656 said:


> And these dudes made me wanna get jacked


----------



## SystM (Feb 13, 2013)

Flat as tits but some more detail showing up


----------



## DF (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking great brother! Any idea what your body fat % is?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


>



Bro...  Goddamn.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 13, 2013)

Lookin ripped up Manny!!!!


----------



## SystM (Feb 14, 2013)

Starting a Helios run this week to try and get my ass to tighten up

Pun intended 

Also I have been discussing with pillar and spongy about a possible DNP run. I figure if I were going to see results this would be the best time 

Just an update


----------



## SystM (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Azog (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking great brother! I am interested to see how your helios run goes. Not much info on this site about it. Also, curious to see how dnp would treat you during contest prep. What dose/duration are you considering?


----------



## SystM (Feb 15, 2013)

Well 

Helios will start tomorrow. 10 shots each cheek for a total of 2 ml everyday 

I am excited to see what..or what doesn't happen lol

DNP ...that's gunna be a tricky one. IDO t like the idea of being on it longer than 15 days so ill prob go 500 a day for 10 days then take 2 weeks off and repeat

I know this isn't normal but I know my body


----------



## Azog (Feb 15, 2013)

Good deal. Interested in the results, thats for sure. I am thinking of running 250mg for a longer period, but have not decided. I have to consult the great sponge.

Where did you get your helios?


----------



## RedLang (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking good man. Leaning right out! Those cannonball shoulders are sick!


----------



## SystM (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone have any tricks to help keep your quads full. This cardio is killing em lol


----------



## SystM (Feb 15, 2013)

Update

Et 185.2
Weeks out 6

Changes. Dropped oral Clen and yohimbine

In Lou of Helios also added 25 MIRE whey to breakfast and dropped the oil


----------



## SystM (Feb 17, 2013)

Super dry today

Waist taped at 29.75

Helios maybe??


----------



## Jada (Feb 17, 2013)

look great manny=D>


----------



## DF (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking great Manny! You know Herm wants to see your package!


----------



## SystM (Feb 17, 2013)

Taco! Burrito! What's that sticking out if your speedo?!


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn Manny! Shoulders are lookin siiiiiiick!


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 17, 2013)

You still runnin that primo at 6 or 700?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 17, 2013)

negative, switched over to Tren and made the decision to drop primo until after the show so its full potential could be realized.  Smart choice IMO.  



SHRUGS said:


> You still runnin that primo at 6 or 700?


----------



## SystM (Feb 17, 2013)

Said my other brain


----------



## Azog (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking shredded bro!


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 27, 2013)

Hows it going manny??


----------



## SystM (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry guys 
Tapatalk is being fucking lame and I can't post pictures 

I have a slightly torn hamstring and it bruised up bad but it's not sidelining me

I am however moving my show back to June and July

Progress pics up as soon as I can figure out how to lol

HELIOS!!!
Alright guys I have a bunch of awesome products coming that you will love!

Anyone looking for me alot training programming please inbox me. 

You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## SystM (Apr 25, 2013)

215


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking solid! But a question if I may.

You started at around 220lbs correct and fluctuated from what I see shredded in the 180s and now back to 215? Is the show a no go?

And a Shamrock?? With your name and look I would have thought hispanic.


----------



## SystM (Apr 25, 2013)

1. I look Dominican and am full Irish.....mommmmmm

2. I tore my hamstring and decided to eat copious amounts of food

3. I plan on cutting back down to 199 and be compared as one would call 
Shredded like a Julienne salad ...lol

/endrant


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol..MAN YOUR MORE SHREDDED THAN A JULIANNE SALAD! Got any tips..hmm..got any tips!

Nice man, just seemed weird the back and forth. Im all for eating massive amounts of food. Just don't tell spongy.


----------



## DF (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking good Manny! Oh shit I mean SystM


----------



## SystM (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol yea I just had been dieting for like 6 months. I needed the break


----------



## SystM (Apr 26, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Looking good Manny! Oh shit I mean SystM



What's up big man!!


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Lookin good


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 26, 2013)

Thick as mofo...


----------



## SystM (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks boys


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a delod week and it was well needed

3 session cardio 400 cals

Macros
Training day
350/365/55
Off
350/320/65

Refeed 
320/610/45

Wt213.9


----------



## Hollywood72 (Apr 28, 2013)

Helluva a job


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you good sir


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone every compete on a national level?

People say I should but I don't know if I could hang at all


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

SystM said:


> Anyone every compete on a national level?
> 
> People say I should but I don't know if I could hang at all



I think you should try. The fact that you are asking means some part of you wants to. Best to try and fail than to live with the unfulfilled desire. That said, I have no fucking clue. You look solid to me. Maybe need some more calve work? lol. Hopefully cashout chimes it, I know he has competed at that level and advises such competitors.


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

Also, your bi's are looking legit as fuck. That rear double bi has me mirin'.


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea I mean it's nice but I have trained 2 national level guys and fuck me the dosages are just...wow lol

But I'm on younger side so I'm still kicking it around. I want to emulated Kuclo as he is my favorite pro but I actually HATE the show day lol. I enjoy the training and journey but I wish I oils skip the whole show haha


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Azog said:


> Also, your bi's are looking legit as fuck. That rear double bi has me mirin'.



I've been busting my ass bringing them up 

Here is a pick of me 2 years ago


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

Thats a huge improvement. I say you should give it a shot! What kinda doses are these dudes running, I am always curious... Cash recently posted that his supervised guy runs quite low doses!


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a fan of staying under 1300 mgs total
But these guys were 2500-3000. Rough!!


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn dude I would be one angry, bitchy, bitchtitted pimple at 3g.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 28, 2013)

I cruise at 2.5 on the reg.  Its ok though, its worldpharma so its pharm grade.







/trollface.


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Azog said:


> Damn dude I would be one angry, bitchy, bitchtitted pimple at 3g.



Im sayin!!!


----------



## SystM (Apr 28, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I cruise at 2.5 on the reg.  Its ok though, its worldpharma so its pharm grade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Text me back sir douche alot 
Love


Manfred


----------



## SystM (May 2, 2013)

213


----------



## Spongy (May 2, 2013)

Damn bro.  Changes every day!


----------



## SystM (May 2, 2013)

Thanks mang


----------



## SystM (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Spongy (May 11, 2013)

Have you been exfoliating?


----------



## losieloos (May 11, 2013)

Damn I think this guy is on steroids.


----------



## SystM (May 12, 2013)

Loofa only

I am actually getting very serious about going into another prep. 

I have been half adding and I am going to commit goal is to be stupid lean and peeled by the last day of aug

16 weeks away I have some new things I will try out and I will keep logging progress 
I'm at 220 now and plan on being 195


----------



## JOMO (Jun 5, 2013)

Whats the word Irishman!


----------

